# 7 good reasons not to get Windows Vista



## jakearoo1jak (Oct 10, 2007)

1. YOU DON'T NEED IT.
Windows Vista does almost nothing except add a few extra programs than XP and make it stylish. Sure, some games need Vista to play on. But you can always --> legally <-- download an XP patch.

2. WASTE OF MONEY.
Most Microsoft nerds will be drawn into its gravitational pull and loose their valuble money on a program that is almost the same as their current O.S.

3. EXPENSIVE.
It costs $200 for the cheapest Vista pack. You could buy two (maybe three) "Vista only" compatible games for that price and put them on XP and patch them.

4. UPGRADE.
If you have an older machine, you'll need to spend more money on an upgrade to make it compatible on your computer.

5. DRIVER SUPPORT.
Key hardware like video and sound is crippled at the moment: while Nvidia is working furiously to get a stable driver for the 8800 out by the 30th, there's still no SLI support for any of the Nvidia range. And thanks to the removal of hardware accelerated 3D sound in Vista, Creative's popular DirectSound based EAX no longer works at all, muting this feature for just about all gaming titles on the market today. Creative is in the process of coding a layer for its drivers to translate EAX calls to the OpenAL API which is seperate from Vista, but going by past experience with Creative drivers we won't see these any time soon.

6. OLDER PROGRAMS.
Most older programs won't run on Vista, like anti-viruses, Nero and Sophos. Firefox has issues with Vista too.

7. MALICIOUS PROGRAMS.
Vista is new and untested, making it a perfect target for those nerdy comb-over-glasses-wearing-hackers who spend endless days exploiting Microsoft security holes. XP on the other hand has been patched to prevent malicious programs. And along with the fact that some anti-virus programs wont work on Vista, then Vista is a perfect virus target.

Please feel free to comment on this, and please think twice before you spend 20000 cents (makes it look like a bigger number) on Vista when you could be buying games, consoles or even sporting equipment so you can get away from your computer desk and out into the great, bland and non-high-tech outdoors.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many new machines come with Vista, so you really don't get a choice.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

I recall seeing pretty much the same list when XP first came out ( and likely when Windows 95 came out )


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

It will take at least 2 years for almost everyone to switch to vista. Microsoft is making as many updates as possible (or at least focusing on SP1) to fix as many holes as they can. I don't plan to switch to vista for as long as I can until 80% of the holes and stuff are fixed for vista. I just find it's to early for vista. I got my laptop (brand new) with xp. I told the rep not to give me the garbage OS.


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

For a bit of perspective

http://www.computing.net/windowsme/wwwboard/forum/15749.html

for what it's worth, personally I like Vista because of it's stability. It's been running almost 24/7 for the last 6 months without a single system crash, which is a massive improvement over XP. Certainly there are things that need to be sorted out but at this stage in it's cycle (less than a year after a release) it is a far closer to a finished product than either XP or OSX were.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a half-dozen clients using Vista and I have it on one machine in the shop . . so far no serious issues with any of them. ( One client had not noticed that it was a different operating system . . just thought it was "cuter" .

Seems like the more updates come out the more stable and nimble it becomes. I 'spect SP1 will help a lot. 

I am reccomending that folks not move to it until the first Service Pack is available, but as said above, it is not easy to buy a new machine with XP. I think Dell has a leg up on the other OEM's in that respect.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Many new machines come with Vista, so you really don't get a choice.


I guess in this case, one could get a Mac instead.  

Peace...


----------



## jakearoo1jak (Oct 10, 2007)

( One client had not noticed that it was a different operating system . . just thought it was "cuter")
That was one of my points.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

jakearoo1jak said:


> ( One client had not noticed that it was a different operating system . . just thought it was "cuter")
> That was one of my points.


I see that as a positive . . not a negative. . She obviously did not think it was significantly different to get her knickers in a knott


----------



## jakearoo1jak (Oct 10, 2007)

The point being all it does is make it "cuter". If your client couldn't tell the difference from it and XP apart from it looking better, then whats the point of wasting $200 on a near to useless program?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

The real point is . . *It came on the new PC she bought *. . She paid no more for Vista than she would have paid for XP. If it works as well for her as XP did, how can it be "near to useless"


----------



## jakearoo1jak (Oct 10, 2007)

A bit slow arent you?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*jakearoo1jak*, I think you may want to cool your jets a little here. You may want to revisit the TSG Rules and note the section about personal attacks. Keep the discussion to the technical points.


----------



## eduk8_me (Sep 21, 2007)

> jakearoo1jak, I think you may want to cool your jets a little here. You may want to revisit the TSG Rules and note the section about personal attacks. Keep the discussion to the technical points.


I agree....everyone is entitled to there opinion and there's no need to attack someone over theres. Anyway Vista has some positives too. If i had the money for a new computer (unfortunately im poor at the moment so i don't  ) i would have no problem with the computer using vista as the OS. It doesnt mean that i would upgrade my current PC to vista, its just too damm slow, but i guess everyone needs a new machine at some point so XP will eventually be phased out.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I bought a new computer a year ago with XP so I wouldn't face a new OS and the bugs that go with it.
Might consider Vista when it's bugs are worked out as well as XP's were......when I buy my next new computer.....years from now.
Buying new seems to almost put people in as beta testers.

And the reports I've read of Leopard BSODing more than Vista are also entertaining


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Hehehe...I can't resist!
Vista, MacOS -- I'll settle this once and for all. Everyone go to Linux.
As good, if not better; and free...............


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

CouchMaster said:


> Hehehe...I can't resist!
> Vista, MacOS -- I'll settle this once and for all. Everyone go to Linux.
> As good, if not better; and free...............


I like free!


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

CouchMaster said:


> Hehehe...I can't resist!
> Vista, MacOS -- I'll settle this once and for all. Everyone go to Linux.
> As good, if not better; and free...............


Everyone...? 

If I were to post in these forums with a Windows XP / Vista issue, I'm certain that it would be resolved within 24 hours.

Myself and other advanced users are surprised to see the same result with a Linux issue in 24 days.


----------



## eduk8_me (Sep 21, 2007)

> If I were to post in these forums with a Windows XP / Vista issue, I'm certain that it would be resolved within 24 hours.
> 
> Myself and other advanced users are surprised to see the same result with a Linux issue in 24 days.


Funny That isint it....with all the problems of the main OS's, Theres always lots of kind people to help you because they have all been there in that same situation at one point in there life.

popularity does matter...


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Covenant said:


> Everyone...?
> 
> If I were to post in these forums with a Windows XP / Vista issue, I'm certain that it would be resolved within 24 hours.
> 
> Myself and other advanced users are surprised to see the same result with a Linux issue in 24 days.


Now we're talkin...I'll give you that one!

Another one I like (Windows/Linux) - lets see...
You can have a $200 dollar headache, or a free headache


----------



## Luvpeaceguru (Jan 11, 2006)

I hate to admit it but Vista is more stable, particularly, I would guess, for the more inexperienced user but it sucks power at a frightening rate to deliver a turgid, frustrating, so sloooooow experience.

For me the most noticeable is when you right click on a file. Sometimes that little wheel will spin for 30 seconds before the context menu pops up or sometimes it'll just stop and you have to right click again when the contex menu comes up immediately.

I run a Core 2 Extreme X6800 2.93GHz with 6 GB RAM and 8.4 TB of disk storage so I'm not lacking in power.....which brings me to another point. On the same system XP only ever saw 4 GB of my RAM but Vista only sees 3 GB!

And Vista still needs frequent junk file cleaning, registry repair and defragmentation to keep it running acceptably.

Another reason not to use Vista is Windows Mail which is only beaten by ActiveSync as the most incompetent piece of software produced by the world's largest software company. Actually I haven't solved this one yet. I had high hopes for Thunderbird but was very disappointed by the reality.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

CouchMaster = Scrotum Ache

Now that's an anagram!


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Covenant said:


> CouchMaster = Scrotum Ache
> 
> Now that's an anagram!


That's so cool Covenant - even my wife agrees, but you ought to see the anagram for my real name!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Covenant said:


> If I were to post in these forums with a Windows XP / Vista issue, I'm certain that it would be resolved within 24 hours.


I wish I could say the same.



> I hate to admit it but Vista is more stable, particularly, I would guess, for the more inexperienced user


My second Vista experience supporting a VERY inexperienced user demonstrated the contrary. Fortunately, we were able get around that problem. 

Peace...


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

"I mean other than not reading floppy discs with "bad" files on them."

Lol...that was going to be my suggestion. Really though, this is hardly an issue worthy of dismissing an OS as being unstable.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Covenant said:


> Lol...that was going to be my suggestion. Really though, this is hardly an issue worthy of dismissing an OS as being unstable.


Having to use the power switch to restart the machine doesn't? I could see if it I was having an issue with some obscure hardware device with a poorly written device driver causing stability problems but a single bad file on a floppy disc read by a USB floppy drive? Doesn't seem reasonable to me. Of course, I don't think Vista is a piece of crap just because of this one issue but from a stability standpoint, I can't see how a single bad file can bring Vista to its knees while XP doesn't have this problem. Of course, XP is far more mature than Vista is right now and with time, Vista will mature and become more stable.

Peace...


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

I wonder if Vista also has trouble opening corrupt files on 5.25" floppies...
Curious...

In all seriousness, I do agree with you though.


----------



## bluraycus (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a laptop that came with win vista home premium and works very well, and with no problems at all. I think if your gonna upgrade to windows vista you must have the hardware to support vista. The trick is if your gonna upgrade xp to vista do it when you upgrade your computer, and then thats the time to buy vista ready hardware. That my opinion and you can take it or leave it. I think it's only common sence.

bluraycus


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

bluraycus said:


> I have a laptop that came with win vista home premium and works very well, and with no problems at all. I think if your gonna upgrade to windows vista you must have the hardware to support vista. The trick is if your gonna upgrade xp to vista do it when you upgrade your computer, and then thats the time to buy vista ready hardware. That my opinion and you can take it or leave it. I think it's only common sence.
> 
> bluraycus


Common Sense is an uncommon virtue... 

I am shocked at how many Celeron equipped PCs with 512MB RAM and Shared Memory Graphics Cards I have seen on the shelves. Best Buy and Circuit City should both be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Covenant said:


> I wonder if Vista also has trouble opening corrupt files on 5.25" floppies...
> Curious...
> 
> In all seriousness, I do agree with you though.


 Touche. 

Peace...


----------



## bluraycus (Dec 8, 2007)

Covenant said:


> Common Sense is an uncommon virtue...
> 
> I am shocked at how many Celeron equipped PCs with 512MB RAM and Shared Memory Graphics Cards I have seen on the shelves. Best Buy and Circuit City should both be ashamed of themselves.


You say Common Sense is an uncommon virtue...! you may be right but think about it for one second ok. If a person wanted to upgrade to vista and is planning to upgrade there pc hardware, and it's only common sense to buy vista compatible parts. I think the reason why people are having so many troubles with their pc's that run vista is because pc manufacturers say that there pcs are compatible, but really there not. The company's are using old hardware and installing vista just to get rid of there old stock.

That's the one reason why I build my own computers and not buy off the self pc's just for that reason. I agree with you 100% on what you said about stores equipping pcs with celerons and yes they should be ashamed of themselves. In the real world common sence is an uncommon virtue because nobody uses it anymore. They just wanna make a fast buck and thats it.

That my opinion and if anyone disagree then that ok too. Have a great day and take care.

bluray-c-us


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't know if I agree with the "common sense" commentary but I do certainly agree that PC OEMs who sell machines with the absolute *bare* minimum of hardware that is technically capable of running Vista are really doing their unknowing customers a disservice, at the very least.

I do agree consumers need to be more aware of what they are buying but at the same time I don't think they need to become computer experts just to buy a machine that should perform at some decent level, at the very least.

Peace...


----------



## dnbtom (Dec 4, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> I guess in this case, one could get a Mac instead.
> 
> Peace...


Oh dear.. lol.


----------



## jakearoo1jak (Oct 10, 2007)

I got Home Premium 64bit today...im actually surprised at how awesome it is. The only problem im experiencing with it is this driver problem (see my other thread).
So if you're reading this and considering not buying Vista, go ahead and buy it! You'll love it like I do!


----------



## thrash50 (Jan 31, 2008)

jakearoo1jak said:


> 1. YOU DON'T NEED IT.
> Windows Vista does almost nothing except add a few extra programs than XP and make it stylish. Sure, some games need Vista to play on. But you can always --> legally <-- download an XP patch.
> 
> 2. WASTE OF MONEY.
> ...


I agree, Vista probably won't have bugs worked out for 2-3 years, and next MS operating system will be ready by then. Careful when you shop for new computer, some manufacturers make it extremely difficult to downgrade Vista to windows xp.


----------



## Linche (Sep 7, 2006)

I bought a new Dell last March and it came with Vista. 

WORST MISTAKE OF MY LIFE!

Big problems right out of the box and I bugged Dell for NINE months before I gave up. Not one single problem was ever fixed. Not even ONE!

Today I checked Microsoft "Problems and Solutions" and it says I have 135 problems. I'd be really interested if anyone here is running Vista and could check their computer to see how many problems it lists for them.

(Oh, and, lol, by the way - they came up with ONE "solution" - and that was to go to the programs website and look in their "Help" section.

I'd laugh if I wasn't already crying over this, lol.


PS: I've decided to try and hire someone to get this system as "straightened out" as is humanly possible. Does anyone know what "job title" I should be looking for locally? "Computer repair" gave me a long list but each person's details seemed to indicate they repaired hardware and that's not what I'm looking for.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Linche


----------



## thrash50 (Jan 31, 2008)

I've got Vista working decent, by searching " Vista optimization" online.

One of the sites I liked was http://members.rushmore.com/~jsky/id36.html

135 problems huh? Alot of them are probably stuff you don't wan to run.

Any one with a job title to fix vista, will probably want you to set your computer the way Microsoft wants.

Some forums are saying service pack 1 will be out this month. I've turned off auto updates, and when I do update, I'll do so very carefully, it took awhile to adjust Vista


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you actually look at the "problem" report, you'll find most of them are nothing. Almost all of the ones on my Vista machine are things that would have been logged in the System Event Log on XP, Vista just gives you a more convenient way to look at them.

Frankly, this is a totally bogus indication of the quality of the O/S.


----------



## bluraycus (Dec 8, 2007)

The only problems I have with vista is slow start ups and slow shutdowns. Other than that vista run good on my laptop.


----------



## charles7514 (Mar 9, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> I don't know if I agree with the "common sense" commentary but I do certainly agree that PC OEMs who sell machines with the absolute *bare* minimum of hardware that is technically capable of running Vista are really doing their unknowing customers a disservice, at the very least.
> 
> I do agree consumers need to be more aware of what they are buying but at the same time I don't think they need to become computer experts just to buy a machine that should perform at some decent level, at the very least.
> 
> Peace...


 Totally agree, before I bought my new system, went to alot of different stores, checking all of the major companies. Talked with people that has bought these machines with Vista. Had a pc built with XP with all the hardware necessary to run Vista, when it does become stable. Saved myself headaches and a few bucks in the long run, I hope!
Might want to add, this site helped me more than any of the stores!


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Just for perspective . .

Had a call from a client yesterday. . She said she had installed a windows update and her machine was really slow . . I went to check it out, started it up . . *Vista!* . . the Windows Update she installed was *Vista!* from a disc her school sells to Teachers very cheap. ( $15 for Vista Business )

I asked her what she did . . said she just put the disc in and followed the instructions. She already had figured out Windows Mail. Everything was working fine, just butt ugly slow.

It's a Dell . . 2.4 Pentium with 512MB RAM . . I put in 2 Gig and it runs ike a top. I was flabergasted that this 50 year old school teacher installed Vista on an older machine with no problems ( other than the slowness )


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's pretty amazing!  I agree that a gig is probably the minimum for a decent running Vista system.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

I actually sort of like Vista. I installed my Intel-supplied copy of Ultimate last month when I nuked my XP partition (whoops.)

UAC is annoying but a Windows equivalent to SUDO was long overdue. And you can disable it in like two seconds if it's really getting under your skin.

The Problem Center is actually an immensely useful tool and actually works the way it's supposed to, which saves me a lot of aggravation.

Two examples:
-I have an ATI TV Wonder Pro 200 that I've been using since early '07. I installed Vista and was perplexed as to why it didn't work. I checked the Problem Center, and a full description of my card and why it didn't work was right there. (ATI hasn't released Vista drivers like they advertised they would. It also gave me an email address for ATI support.)
-I play around with my Motorola U6 Pebl a lot. Disinclined to go find p2k drivers for it, I plugged it into my Vista box just to see what would happen. Windows Update didn't find a driver, but the Problem Center directed me to the motodev site that supplies the official Motorola Vista driver for the phone. Great! And bear in mind, the PEBL is not a common Moto phone like the RAZR. I had no initial expectation of this working.

And yeah, Aero is pretty lousy compared to Beryl on Linux. But it's fine, the added functionality Vista offers is what makes it worth running to me, not the interface. It runs flawlessly on my hardware, which is pretty modest:

Athlon64 3700+ (Socket 754!)
Asus K8N-VM
2GB Corsair
BFG 7900GT


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just stuck a Bluetooth adapter into my machine and told Vista to find the drivers. After a search for a few minutes, they popped up the problem resolution and their suggestion was 100% correct. I was somewhat surprised.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I just stuck a Bluetooth adapter into my machine and told Vista to find the drivers. After a search for a few minutes, they popped up the problem resolution and their suggestion was 100% correct. I was somewhat surprised.


It's funny you mention this since I did the same thing on a Sony Vaio laptop I was working on. I stuck in a BTC USB 2.0 bluetooth adapter and it downloaded something,I think, and then I was presented with a message about a "Toshiba stack for Windows" being expired and I had to buy it to continue using it. Of course, this was the first time I stuck that adapter into this laptop.  So, I wasn't able to get my adapter working with Vista on that laptop but that's no big deal since it was just a quick test. The adapter works fine on XP (after installing the drivers from CD) and with Linux (after enabling the bluetooth daemon).

Peace...


----------



## idar (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, for what it's worth,
I bought my first PC with Windows 95. Used it for 4 years with no problems. Then I bought a new PC with WindowsME, despite all the 'horror stories' I've heard about that OS, It has run for 6 years with virtually no problem, and is STILL working fine. Then about 3 years ago I aquired a laptop with XP. This is the only one I've ever encountered problems with, and I don't think the OS was the culprit there.
(matter of fact that's how I found TSG) Now I have replaced that computer with a laptop with Vista. I don't expect to have problems with this OS either. I would have gotten XP on my new computer if I could have found one that came with XP, but wasn't able to find one that I could afford.

As far as I can tell, purely from a users poing of view, there really haven't been that many changes in the OS since 95. They all look a little different, but basically work the same way. And so far I haven't run into a single program I used on my ME or XP that don't also run on my Vista. Of course, I'm not a gamer, so maybe that is the difference. 

As far as viruses and spywear go, I just keep a good antivirus and spywear program that I run weekly. The only time I've EVER had a computer virus was on my comp. at work and the virus was in the antivirus program! go figure!  and that was years ago!

Well, that's my 2 cents worth, anyway.


----------



## WarLord725 (Feb 16, 2008)

Simply put... I think Vista has come 2 fast and 2 troublesome to start replacing Windows XP already... Windows XP finally has become stable enough to last anyone another 10 years or so... so I think that Vista is just worthless.... besides... they added more junk into the OS that I could do without (such as the sidebar)... I mean the sidebar was a good idea... but the fact was that it just takes up space on the pc... I think its also ridiculous when you need 1GB of RAM to run Vista properly also (not that it is a problem for me.... just saying it could be a problem for other people running their systems on a minimum of 1GB RAM) There are a lot of reasons I despise Vista (so do my friends lol) but hey that is my opinion of course... (XP rules!!!)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can turn the sidebar off, you don't have to use it.


----------



## getoverit (Feb 16, 2008)

212 degrees is a great concept, what do you sell?


----------



## idar (Jul 16, 2006)

getoverit said:


> 212 degrees is a great concept, what do you sell?


rat poison


----------



## EDDIE BIRD (Dec 19, 2007)

wow not so fast on getting someone to sort ya pc out there linche since building my pc about 8 months ago "problems and soutions" has had 1098 problems this dosent mean my pc needs looking at by a pro!
far from it ...and heres wot i mean ive had 195 problems with internet Explorer this was because i was useing aol and not useing internet explorer ......and when ever internet explorer was opened for what ever reason because i had not set up a home page for it it wouldnt work and would in the end stop responding....it was just so easy to fix this...and i was not worried about it but windows will add it to the list...it dosent means there a big problem or that your pc is in need of some sort of repair....but to answer your question on wot job title you should be looking for? the answer is simple all you need is yourself a pc thats online and your done....you can look the problems up online or ask on this website like you have here and your problems are solved ^_^

if it isnt realy broken why try and fix it?


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I am still living in my old house, which is still new to me. I still have my old kitchen cupboards, no stainless steel appliances, no ceramic (COLD) floors, only bought 3 TV's in 45 years, etc. 
what's my point? Keep it clean and looking like nearly new and I am still happy with everything.:up: Just because my friends waste tons of money to update everything, I can't agree to that, their husband and themselves work to death, are *****ing, never happy for the sake of keeping up with the Johnsons. :down:

So the only reason to upgrade my computer is, that I needed secure connections for banking and work, but Windows95 couldn't be upgraded and only had 2GB harddrive
I also could do almost everything on my Win98 machine I do now, except my daughter borrowed the machine and I didn't get it back for months, so I ended up buying a destop and a laptop with XP. After 2 years I got the 98 machine back (don't know what to do with it yet) she bought a computer with Vista. It seems to load forever and except the pretty look (but then, didn't every version of Windows seem prettier than the previous?) I can't see why buy another, or why Microsoft had to make a new Operating system before completely fixing XP? 
In any other business this could never happen, if companies would not have been brainwashed into buying MS Office, they would not need to upgrade to newer OS. I much liked Wordperfect an Lotus products but can't even find them. 
And for gaming, why not use those gameboxes? 

I wonder if anyone really uses all of the stuff that comes with a new computer? 

You think it is time to trade up your wife or husband because they gotten too old, slow, not as bright and pretty as a new young one?


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Click this link.
http://www.theblimp.blip.TV/scripts...theblimp.blip.TV/scripts/flash/showplayer.swf


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I have Vista HP and have not had any problems with the OS. Only problems is with old software that will not run on it.

I don't understand why so many people complain that each new OS that comes out needs more ram, faster processors and better graphic cards. Those people could stay with Win95 or Win98 and use the old hardware.

If the new OS's would work on the old outdated hardware, they probably would be no better than the old outdated OS's.

Just my openion.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Kenny94 said:


> Click this link.
> http://www.theblimp.blip.TV/scripts...theblimp.blip.TV/scripts/flash/showplayer.swf




Thanks for the laugh, Kenny


----------



## gr277 (Jan 14, 2008)

For the last six months I have been using Vista Premium, on a new desktop. I have not had *any* problems whatsoever with it, which can not be said for XP I was running on a laptop.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Stoner... You're Welcome..


----------



## purple onyx (Feb 26, 2008)

I hated Vista when I first got it. It inquired on everything I did, and it bugged me for awhile. When I took that off, I just had to get adjusted to where everything was on Vista. For the most part, I'm enjoying Vista. My minor headaches in the beginning was that the programs I had on XP machine weren't supported on Vista, and the whacky sidebar that would crash everything  But other than that, I'm enjoying my Vista machine. I still like XP better, but Vista does all right for what I need it to do!


----------



## alexon (Mar 8, 2008)

Microsoft's newest operating system, Windows Vista, may be one of the most highly anticipated operating systems yet. Despite the impressive Aero Glass interface, the plethora of new features, and improved load times through ReadyBoost, Windows Vista has many disadvantages. I got my Windows Vista OS when it was released but pretty dis-appointed bec. i expect too much on it. It's very slow, got to switch back to Win XP which is more faster.

Codes Available here:
*http://www.latestcouponcodes.com*


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow i did like that laugh kenny . Possibly another addition to the ipod. Anways, my good ol lappy is running windows vista ultimate 32bit. The machine runs fine and i think all of this hype that it is such a pain is just that. Hype. We all grumbled the same way back in the early days of xp when we thought that its ram requirements and the green and blue interface looked like something out of fisher price. But i ugraded mine, my sister, and my dad's laptop and they all work fine. Yes it is a little more hungry in terms of ram but i am probably gonna throw 2 gb in mine soon and if you think, we all will commonly have 2gb of ram in our systems soon enough. Therefore, i think people should just move to the os and get used to it because whether we like it or not good old Microsoft will force us over to it one way or another.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I don't see your logic, New Tech Guy.
I'm not a Vista hater,I just don't see a need for it at this time.
'Because it works fine' doesn't sell me, I already have XP Home SP2 and XPmce2005 SP2 running fine and they do all that needs to be done.
I have no security issues.
I even have Win2k running flawlessly on an offline computer.

Why should I upgrade now, at this time?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are not many good reasons to rush out and spend money on Vista if you already have a working XP environment. However, many new computers only come with Vista, and there's also not many good reasons for spending more money to downgrade them to XP.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi stoner, all i am trying to say is that this whole bit about vista being a pain i beleive is overrated hype. I do think that people with existing computers should wait until their next machine purchase before upgrading. And since i have had vista since it was first launched on my laptop, i have watched alot of previous issues it had be repaired and the OS overall has been running better and better. Im not a vista nor xp hater as well as i have an older desktop in my basement running windows xp professional sp2, and i think it is a very stable, mature operating system.
What i was also stating in my previous post is that i remember back when xp came out and everyone was grumbling about xp and today it is the favorite os. The "Fisher Price" comment i remember hearing on "The Screen Savers" when it first came out and i beleive they had Kevin talking about it. Also i remember everyone thinking that interface was such a strain on the pc recources. However, today one could just go throw xp on any computer and run perfectly fine. I just think the same will happen with vista. Everyone will gripe over it and when they switch, there gonna like it just as much as they love winxp.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have Windows Vista on this Acer (5920) Laptop, but I had no choice when I purchase it.. As John mention "many new computers only come with Vista" Here's the problem with Vista I found. Is the hardware! I have a flat bed Canon scanner (N1220u) that I love. And there's NO drivers for Vista! I Google this for days and try everything. I had to go with VueScan for now and might need to paid 39.95. My point being is the hardware Issues with Vista....


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> There are not many good reasons to rush out and spend money on Vista if you already have a working XP environment. However, many new computers only come with Vista, and there's also not many good reasons for spending more money to downgrade them to XP.


I can see that point.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

new tech guy said:


> ..........................
> 
> ..........................
> What i was also stating in my previous post is that i remember back when xp came out and everyone was grumbling about xp and today it is the favorite os. The "Fisher Price" comment i remember hearing on "The Screen Savers" when it first came out and i beleive they had Kevin talking about it. Also i remember everyone thinking that interface was such a strain on the pc recources. However, today one could just go throw xp on any computer and run perfectly fine. I just think the same will happen with vista. Everyone will gripe over it and when they switch, there gonna like it just as much as they love winxp.


I jumped in early with XP, so I remember the hassles.
I bought my last computer just before Vista came out, and most of the bugs were gone with SP2.
Vista will probably be similar.
As Vista goes out, maybe I'll treat myself to a new computer again


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I have to agree there stoner, just like xp once bugs are worked out of vista the rest of the world will migrate and love it just like they love xp now.


----------



## IC8 (Mar 9, 2008)

idar said:


> As far as I can tell, purely from a users poing of view, there really haven't been that many changes in the OS since 95.


2K, XP, Vista are all build on NT technology, Windows 1,2,3,95,98,ME are not, so a major change *DID* take place for Windows users when they switched to an NT based OS.


----------



## Conne'isseur (Sep 23, 2007)

I heard that vista bundles software, making it almost impossible to take the crap out that you don't want. I also heard from a reliable source that it is intrusive as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Vista does not bundle software . . many of the larger OEM's do but it is not any more difficult to uninstall with Vista than with XP


----------



## Conne'isseur (Sep 23, 2007)

So what about Vista's overly intrusive and disruptive User Account Control feature and its digital restrictions management?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

UAC is easy to turn off or change it's behavior . . digital restirctions management is not an issue for me


----------



## Conne'isseur (Sep 23, 2007)

It may not be now, but does it not even mildly disturb you that Microsoft can look at you files and restrict you from even getting on your own computer if it finds a file it does not like? I mean, who do they think they are?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Conne'isseur

What files does Microsoft look at on your computer? I can't think of any they look at on mine, nor have I been restricted from accessing anything on my computer. The idea behind UAC is not to prevent you from accessing things, but to prevent others from doing so, perhaps on a network if you have one, or preventing malicious software from wreaking havoc. There are some good links in the top post in this thread here, well worth reading to increase understanding of what UAC is and does:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/687952-user-access-control-uac-poll.html

Also, be aware that if you are using IE7 as your browser and choose to turn UAC off, that the Internet protected mode will be off _regardless of what it says in Internet Options._


----------



## Ben81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Why 7? I'll give you *10 GOOD* reasons not to buy Vista..

1. *You don't actually need it *-- No, think about this. Vista doesn't do anything you can't already do with XP. About the only significant shift requiring Vista is DirextX10, but as no titles support it yet and, according to John Carmack (the godfather of modern gaming) there's no need to yet either.

2. *Cost $$* -- It's so blindingly obvious, most people will be blinded to it. You already have XP, and alternatives like Linux are free. If you really want to throw money away, go give it to a local charity.

3. *On that note, it's outrageously overpriced *-- at least in Australia. As revealed in the current APC, even after taking into account the profit margin Microsoft Australia previously applied to XP (as well as exchange rates, as you would expect), Australians are paying hundreds of dollars more for their copies than in the US. In fact, it's cheaper for Australians to buy Vista direct by mail order from the States. If you think Microsoft Australia is reaming us, vote with your wallet.

4. *Upgrading hardware *-- XP was demanding at release, but Vista more so. If you have an older machine that struggles with XP at the best of times, Vista is out of your ballpark unless you spend even more money to upgrade. If this is you, see point 1.

5. *Driver support *-- Key hardware like video and sound is crippled at the moment -- while Nvidia is working furiously to get a stable driver for the 8800 out by the 30th, there's still no SLI support for any of the Nvidia range. And thanks to the removal of hardware accelerated 3D sound in Vista, Creative's popular DirectSound based EAX no longer works at all, muting this feature for just about all gaming titles on the market today. Creative is in the process of coding a layer for its drivers to translate EAX calls to the OpenAL API which is seperate from Vista, but going by past experience with Creative drivers we won't see these any time soon.

6. *Applications that don't work *-- there's been plenty of coverage about applications that won't work without a vendor update. These include anti-virus, backup and security software such as those from Symantec, Sophos and ilk; CD and DVD burning tools like the suite from Nero need updated versions to work; and even basic disk management and partitioning tools such as Paragon's Hard Disk Manager are awaiting an update for Vista to be compatible. How many more will fail as Vista enters mainstream? Even Firefox has issues with Vista.

7. *It's a big fat target *-- with a new and untested in the global wild architecture, virus and malware authors are going to work overtime exploiting the holes Microsoft missed. In fact it's already happening. Loath though I am to use the word 'security' and 'Windows' in the same sentence, Windows XP has at least been patched to the hilt and can be used with a plethora of reasonably effective security tools that work now, without waiting for an update down the track.

8.* UAC *-- Oh yes, the Microsoft solution for an operating system where mutli-user was an afterthought. Sure, you can disable it, but the OS then makes it clear then that the onus is on the user for any damaging programs that got to run with permissions, rather than with Windows in the first place. If you do have it on, it is going to annoy the hell out of you. It pops up far too frequently, and even on a fast PC, the UAC screen takes too long to come up and disappear.

9. *DRM -- And to a lesser degree TPM *-- were made for the RIAAs and MPAAs of this world, and the even tighter integration of copy protection mechanisms and 'Windows Rights Management' into vista are nothing more than a liability to you, the user. This ComputerWorld piece says is succinctly: 'it's hard to sing the praises of technology designed to make life harder for its users.' As for TPM, this short animated video shows just how far the rabbit hole goes. And to think you pay for the privilege of having the use of media you purchased and own dictated by third parties, even on your own system.

10. *The draconian license *-- somehow, Microsoft has forgotten that it built its business from products that empowered its customers, not hampered them. Of course, we forget that Microsoft's customers aren't you and I, afterall (see point 9). Aside from the backward thinking that is licensing, and not actually owning, your software new terms with Vista include being able to transfer the license only once; half the limit compared to XP for Home Basic and Premium on how many machines can connect to yours for sharing, printing and accessing the Internet; limits on the number of devices that can use Vista's Media Center features; activation and validation governing your ability to upgrade hardware and use Windows itself; and outlawing the use of Home Basic and Premium with virtualisation software, and Ultimate only if DRM enabled content and applications aren't used. But then again, who reads these anyway?

:up:..................... * The End!*


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

ryder81 said:


> Why 7? I'll give you *10 GOOD* reasons not to buy Vista..
> 
> 1. *You don't actually need it *-- No, think about this. Vista doesn't do anything you can't already do with XP. About the only significant shift requiring Vista is DirextX10, but as no titles support it yet and, according to John Carmack (the godfather of modern gaming) there's no need to yet either.
> 
> ...


*Doubtfull . . too many have forgotten the problems when XP first came out . . to say nothing of Windows 95 . . . the horror!!!*


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

On a positive note, Vista has voice recognition and from the limited response so far, at TSG , it sounds pretty decent.
As I use voice recognition, DNS9, Vista becomes of interest.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

The voice recognition is pretty solid. It's the same program that the SYNC uses, and I have yet to experience problems with it.


----------



## Ben81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmm.. What can i say more? Its up to the individuals.. Thats jus some peoples opinions.. 
:up:...................


----------



## Ben81 (Feb 28, 2008)

*By An Expert:*

In a study conducted by Dutch Consumers' Union on the problems experienced by Vista users, it concluded that "Vista is not yet a sufficient replacement for Windows XP" and recommended to consumers to consider alternative operating system.

According to OS News, the conclusion was drawn after the union did a 4 week investigation, where it received some 4,200 consumer complaints on Windows Vista. Most of the complaints revolved around application and peripheral hardware compatibility issues.

With its conclusion, the Consumers' Union advises its consumers to validate their applications and meticulously inspect their current hardware together with the peripherals before moving to Vista.

In addition, the union has recommended to the consumers to look out for alternatives such as Mac OS X and Ubuntu Linux.

:up:..................


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

ryder81

Do you have a link to this article about the Dutch Consumers' Union report please?


----------



## Conne'isseur (Sep 23, 2007)

As far as to the idea that vista uses the DRM for your protection is a bunch of nonsense. Tell that to the over 500,00 people who got locked out of their computer because they had files that microsoft did not like. That is a fact.
Here is a excerpt from some educated persons: When you install Vista, Microsoft claims that you consent to being spied upon, through the "Windows Genuine Advantage" system. This system tries to identify instances of copying that Microsoft thinks are illegitimate. This system includes a "kill switch" which allows Microsoft to remotely deactivate your copy of Vista. This deactivation, whether deliberate or by accident -- as has been the case in some 500,000 cases already according to a study last year -- locks you out of your computer, and forces you to contact Microsoft to get access to your files.

While they may have now ostensibly removed the kill switch from Vista, they have not updated the hostile license they say you must agree to in order to use Vista. Vista still restricts your freedom, because freedom at the whim of someone else is not freedom.

Along with this one: Word is out that Windows Vista Service Pack 1 is in Beta mode. Reviewers mention that it is relatively unchanged, i.e., it is still running as a giant piece of proprietary malware, but, that it is running a little bit faster (one report takes a shot at it claiming that it is almost as fast as Windows 98). Unfortunately, Service Pack 1 still leaves Vista designed to restrict what users can do with their software.

Finally: Well, if Microsoft understands that a person wants to decide to install their own updates, then they should be respectful of that user's choice and be consistent with their policy. Being consistent means that they should tell the user that an update to Windows Update is available and that if they want it to continue to work properly, that this update should be installed. Maybe the user will decide to stop using Windows Update altogether, or maybe they will install the update. Either way, it should be the user that decides, not Microsoft.

However, this should come as no surprise. There is other evidence that these types of policies apply to other pieces of Microsoft software as well, including Windows Defender. In the End-User License Agreement for Windows Vista it states that after searching your computer for software, if Defender finds any "potentially unwanted software rated 'high' or 'severe,' [it] will automatically be removed after scanning unless you change the default setting." Where "high" and "severe," are undefined terms, and where the default behavior is to delete the software (instead of just quarantining the software and asking the user if they want to delete it). It gets worse. Later on in the same section they warn you that Defender may remove or disable software that is "not potentially unwanted software." In layman's terms, "not potentially unwanted software," is also known as "your software."

At least Microsoft stays consistent with one policy: keep the user confused and unclear on all policies.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

If all that HS bothers you . . I'd stay with Linux


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Conne'isseur said:


> .................
> Here is a excerpt from some educated persons: When you install Vista, Microsoft claims that you consent to being spied upon, through the "Windows Genuine Advantage" system. This system tries to identify instances of copying that Microsoft thinks are illegitimate. This system includes a "kill switch" which allows Microsoft to remotely deactivate your copy of Vista. This deactivation, whether deliberate or by accident -- as has been the case in some 500,000 cases already according to a study last year -- locks you out of your computer, and forces you to contact Microsoft to get access to your files.
> ...................................


How about a source for that claim.


----------



## Conne'isseur (Sep 23, 2007)

www.badvista.org

http://badvista.fsf.org/what-s-wrong-with-microsoft-windows-vista


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Sullivan's credibility as an unbiased source is rather stretched as he's the operations manager at Free Software Foundation, http://www.fsf.org/.
http://www.gnu.org/people/speakers.html#Sullivan
excerpt>


> # Choosing free software over Microsoft Windows Vista, and the FSF's BadVista.org campaign
> # How you can help: Strategies for communicating and organizing around free software ideals
> # Why software should be free
> # Introduction to the GPLv3 and free software licensing
> # FSF/GNU high-priority free software projects


I imagine he hated XP just as much because it's not 'free'.


----------



## Conne'isseur (Sep 23, 2007)

That still does not change the facts.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Conne'isseur said:


> That still does not change the facts.


What facts?
I don't even see anything about the request I made.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Wikipedia seems to have an interesting take on Genuine Advantage:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Genuine_Advantage


----------



## Conne'isseur (Sep 23, 2007)

I noticed that you said that he is biased, but I guess microsoft is not when they are explaining their garbage program. Your quite selective aren't you? Why don't you apply your same line of reasoning to microsoft? Are they not biased? In fact the real question is who is more biased? A company that stands to make millions, or some guy who want to help keep freedom? Who stands to gain what? Anyone with common sense knows to follow the money. It must be really convenient for you to request this, but not apply it equally across the board. That type of reasoning really discredits you.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Way too much emotion here . . it's just a piece of software after all . . not like it determinses World Peace


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Conne'isseur said:


> I noticed that you said that he is biased, but I guess microsoft is not when they are explaining their garbage program. Your quite selective aren't you? Why don't you apply your same line of reasoning to microsoft? Are they not biased? In fact the real question is who is more biased? A company that stands to make millions, or some guy who want to help keep freedom? Who stands to gain what? Anyone with common sense knows to follow the money. It must be really convenient for you to request this, but not apply it equally across the board. That type of reasoning really discredits you.


I'm not here defending Microsoft......I'm here to understand why and what I need to consider about upgrading to Vista.
I have no idea why you bring the concept of 'freedom' into this thread. I can use any one of many distros of Linux or BSD if I so chose. Right now I chose not to, because Linux does not offer what I need.



> or some guy who want to help keep freedom


Freedom?...What in the world are you talking about?
Linux is still free.
Sullivan is free to recommend and use Linux all he wants.....you too.



> Who stands to gain what?


If Sullivan wants to give something away, that's his right if it's his to start with.
We're not a Communist State, yet.
Gates does not have to give anything away, no matter how many issues his product has.



> Anyone with common sense knows to follow the money.


??
What in the world are you talking about?



> It must be really convenient for you to request this, but not apply it equally across the board.


Request what?



> That type of reasoning really discredits you.


Who are you addressing that question to, and what reasoning are you talking about?

Seems to me you've shifted the topic away from issues with Vista to a hate campaign of MS.
Well I've had my issues in the past with MS Windows, too.
I just don't feel that emotional over software that costs as little as $100.

How about going back to discussing Vista?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

jakearoo1jak said:


> I got Home Premium 64bit today...im actually surprised at how awesome it is. The only problem im experiencing with it is this driver problem (see my other thread).
> So if you're reading this and considering not buying Vista, go ahead and buy it! You'll love it like I do!


And this ^^^^ from the thread starter.



I guess open minds do change.

I do think I'll wait a bit longer before making up my mind.
Right now I don't need it.
The built in voice recognition does look interesting.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm just following the thread with amusement.  How people can get so hot & bothered over insignificant issues escapes me.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Good thing TSG isn't a Ford versus Chevy site ..................


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

"How people can get so hot & bothered over insignificant issues escapes me."

I must admit I have several times been tempted to start a thread asking about that. 

"Good thing TSG isn't a Ford versus Chevy site"

Perish the thought!

For those considering buying Vista though, I would like to respond to Conne'isseur's comment in post 82:

"Finally: Well, if Microsoft understands that a person wants to decide to install their own updates, then they should be respectful of that user's choice and be consistent with their policy. Being consistent means that they should tell the user that an update to Windows Update is available and that if they want it to continue to work properly, that this update should be installed. Maybe the user will decide to stop using Windows Update altogether, or maybe they will install the update. Either way, it should be the user that decides, not Microsoft."

The options have always been there. I don't understand the comment.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good point, and that's only one of the many comments that I don't get.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, me too, but I didn't want to escalate the emotional thing going on here by going point by point. This seemed to be the least controversial one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Very true.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

When it comes to it, i beleive another poster stated it but just use the tool for the job. My lappy has windows vista and i do everything i need to on it. My desktop has linux for learning. Both do their jobs.


----------



## Lowtechie (Jan 6, 2007)

Covenant said:


> I wonder if Vista also has trouble opening corrupt files on 5.25" floppies...


You mean BEERMATS ?????
(For newer readers, 5.25" diskettes were the forerunner to the now obsolete 3.5" or 9cm diskettes that your Dad used to use. They supplanted the previous 8" floppies, which really were floppy, and really were 8" no boasting  And yes I do remember them, and I do know the idiot who tried folding one in half to get it into the 5.25" drive!!")


----------



## Lowtechie (Jan 6, 2007)

But to go back to the topic, my main issue with Vista is the lack of back compatibility, although I'll give full marks for trying with the impressive _looking_ "compatibility mode" utility.
The things I have not figured yet are
1) How to get my scanners working - Agfa Snapscan E50 and PrimeFilm 1800 slide scanner.
_Does vuescan do what it says on the tin?? I resent paying another 40 bucks on top of the price of the new lappy, but heigh ho money-pit_
2) How to get Corel Photohouse working - it just dies in a hole with an unhelpful error message - basically "I've died". Is that another dosh-hole. I don't need the latest multimedia suites - I don't have a vid-cam apart from the built in spy-cam on the new lappy, and the obligatory camera on my mobile phone (why?? - I've got a camera ..... but that's another rant for a different thread! chunner chunner chunner)
Spending £400 or so to replace my obsolete pc is one thing - having to lay out several ton more to get the thing running and talking to all my peripherals, I resent!!
CB


----------



## Justawind (Jul 17, 2007)

I plan on holding off on Vista till I have no choice. I am a big Dell fan and they still offer XP so that is where I will be staying.


----------



## Amppy (Apr 29, 2008)

Seven reasons ... I can give one .... more crap to buy and make the richer get richer.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Just bought a new pc and I like vista so far


----------



## Lowtechie (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess I can live with it. It's unfamiliar, so I'm going to have to find where the heck it's put everything, but on the whole, it works. If that sounds like damning with faint praise, then I got the tone about right!

Very irritated that it doesn't support some of the software and hardware I use, so I'm going to have to pay out to upgrade or replace things which worked OK before.

Can I suggest a forum dedicated to "things that work on XP that don't work on Vista, and how to fix it!?"

It doesn't even work with ware sponsored by this site, which is pretty bad doos
<From our sponsors: >> Click Here to Run a Free Registry Scan >> >


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm still running XP Pro on my boxes, and I'm not particularly happy with it. I keep it because it has a few features I like.

I prefer 2000 by far. It's the most rock-solid stable OS MS has ever made. XP can't compete, simply put. It wasn't uncommon for me to have a good 3 months of uptime with 2000 Pro under heavy use. MS did a great thing with 2k, but they lost it IMO.

Make 2000 start quicker, add a few more bells and whistles, and you've got yourself a darn-near-perfect OS. Even Linux users agree, 2000 was great.

Anyways, I'm not switching to Vista any time soon, I'd need four licenses for it, and I would need at least Business to connect to my 2k server domain (which I only have because an old server and os cd was given to me).


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

Vista is OK now since SP1 - this is same for all Windows...in 5 years time everyone will be saying STAY WITH VISTA COS WINDOWS 7 IS BUGGY

I must admit I like it and for those who whinge about upgrades etc , everybody likes to upgrade their machines to run better and at least Vista needs 512Mb RAM but 1Gb recommended , tell me anyone who runs XP on 256Mb with all there programs without performance issues... my old XP laptop on 256Mb was slow as hell until i upgraded it

256Mb was suffice for XP when it was first released but not as time went on and it got hundreds of patches and add-ons and also as computers are able to run faster and better on more memory etc software manufacturers ALSO create thier programs to utilise more memory so upgrading isnt just 'for Vista' - run XP on 256Mb and you WILL have problems.... and todays games wont run on anything less than 1Gb so saying that 'having to upgrade to get Vista' is totally wrong - if you dont upgrade nothing will run properly never mind Vista

I have nothing against XP i think its a great OS but now that Vista is settled I think that people should give it a chance....


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Stoner said:


> Good thing TSG isn't a Ford versus Chevy site ..................


Why not? Ford would so definitely obviously win!


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

READ THIS:

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/rnr/699693515.html

Funny & true ( I think !! ). From Las Vegas Criaglists.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JStergis said:


> Why not? Ford would so definitely obviously win!


I've owned both and found Fords to only excel only on cliff diving.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

paulb100 said:


> Vista is OK now since SP1 - this is same for all Windows...in 5 years time everyone will be saying STAY WITH VISTA COS WINDOWS 7 IS BUGGY
> 
> I must admit I like it and for those who whinge about upgrades etc , everybody likes to upgrade their machines to run better and at least Vista needs 512Mb RAM but 1Gb recommended , tell me anyone who runs XP on 256Mb with all there programs without performance issues... my old XP laptop on 256Mb was slow as hell until i upgraded it
> 
> ...


paulb100....How in the world world would YOU know that "WINDOWS 7" is buggy ? , please explain this part of you post??


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

dr911 said:


> paulb100....How in the world world would YOU know that "WINDOWS 7" is buggy ? , please explain this part of you post??


I believe he is just making a prediction as he is stating that people complained when windows xp originally came out and now everyone cant get away from it, they will do the same with vista and the same with windows 7. Im not trying to make it look like Paul cannot speak for himself but just thought i could explain this to dr911.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Why would anyone believe that Microsoft has learned enough, since Vista was released, so that Win 7 will not be buggy like all the other OS's?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

deubanks said:


> Why would anyone believe that Microsoft has learned enough, since Vista was released, so that Win 7 will not be buggy like all the other OS's?


I don't think it's a matter of Microsoft "learning enough" as much as it being simply part of the nature of releasing new software. Software vendors do the best they can often times problems arise despite their initial efforts. Of course, developers would LOVE to hold on to the software until it's "done" but they business folks force them to release _something_ so the business can remain competitive and hopefully profitable.

Peace...


----------



## paulrw (Jun 9, 2008)

New user here, but long time Windows Admin/software developer. I happen to use XP at work (which is beginning to show it's age) and a Vista user at home.

I have to say, I really like Vista. Have both Home Premimum, on my laptop, and Ultimate on my desktop. I find them both to be very stable and runs 99.999% of all my hardware and software, with a few minor glitches. I had an old 3com 3C905 NIC that worked for about 2 weeks. I believe the card developed problems. Replaced it and haven't had any issues since.

Have NOT found any software that will not run. Some older games don't like networking, I can live with it.

Nor is Vista slow. My laptop has 1.5 GB of RAM, my desktop has 2.

My point is, Vista is no where near as problematic (at least for me) as the many posts I've read here and else where. It simply works.

Can anyone here name ONE OS that is 100% bug free? The answer is no. Not Linux (which i detest), OS X ( a joke), or Windows, regardless of version. They ALL have their issues. It's all in how we handle them.


----------

